# Mosquito????



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi all,

I have had a few reports of people going out on Mosquito, so I called Causeway and they said that a few people were going out. My question is, has anyone from the site been out fishing on the North side of Mosquito yet? I would rather hear it from you guys than from second hand information. Thanks in advance,

Wes


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

was out on the south end to day with 4'' NOT BY FAR READY. I WOULD wait for another few days. use the buddy system..


Steelhauler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have had a few reports of people going out on Mosquito, so I called Causeway and they said that a few people were going out. My question is, has anyone from the site been out fishing on the North side of Mosquito yet? I would rather hear it from you guys than from second hand information. Thanks in advance,
> 
> Wes


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Steelhauler,,were you out of east side-305,,or west side,,out of the Marina?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish master,

You had 4' on the South end? How far South were you?

Sonar,

I didn't get out but was hoping to give it a try tomorrow.

Thanks for the replies.

Wes


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was down by the dam in a grey shanty about 150 ft off shore in about 7fow once again i would not recomend goin out there just yet..theres 1 inch of clear ice 3'' of honey comb some spots less ice. hit one spot drilled a hole auger went thru in 2 turns. fm


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

FM,

Thanks for the info and the heads up. I may go poking around tomorrow after I get off of Mogadore. I'm hoping to get out to Mosquito to fish on Sunday.

Wes


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Fish master what happened to the fish at 8 ft where is its picture? Lol


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

lol that wasnt a fish it was my lure.


Dfrenzy said:


> Fish master what happened to the fish at 8 ft where is its picture? Lol


----------

